# HO Scale Mi-Jack Intermodel Container Lifts



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have been looking for a Mi-Jack Intermodel Container Lift that I want to set up on my layout when I get it built..since my layout is going to be a heavy industrial setup. I have only seen a few of these on Ebay over the past couple of weeks... do they even make these in HO-Scale? I have only seen them in larger scale. 












I tried to look for a PC-90, but I have only seen them just now starting to be made in N Scale...

PC-90 for those wondering:










Any ideas?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a Kalmar crane

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/405-11752

Kibri Container Crane

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/405-38530

Here's the Mi-jack in HO scale (Walthers Cornerstone kit)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Mi-JACK-CONTAINER-CRANE-OHD-INTERMODEL-KIT-/330609577598


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I guess I was using the wrong search terms on ebay.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

As far as I know Walthers still produces the Mi Jack lifts. I have 2 of them I have not yet built but I can tell you they are a skill level 4 or 5 kit. They are not for the weak hearted. I know of a couple that have been finished and they do make a really nice looking crane when done. Unfortunatly they are not functional. Kibri makes the container forklift, another really nice kit as well. There are a couple of others on the forklift but they are not as nice as the Kibri model. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3122 

Direct linky to the Walther's site for the Mi Jack. Oh and this is about $20 less than I paid for mine.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you really want to go intermodal - Heljan makes a functioning kit - Expensive but fully DCC compatible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tzsblR16Zg


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> If you really want to go intermodal - Heljan makes a functioning kit - Expensive but fully DCC compatible.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tzsblR16Zg


Very cool, next layout i'm definitely going with one of those.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> If you really want to go intermodal - Heljan makes a functioning kit - Expensive but fully DCC compatible.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tzsblR16Zg


Expensive is an understatement... * $750.00!!! * 

Youch! While it is a nice setup, that is some serious cash...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen them for as low as $350, so not much more than a REAL nice engine. If Intermodal operations is your thing and you've got plenty of room - it's the e-ticket ride.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I've seen them for as low as $350, so not much more than a REAL nice engine. If Intermodal operations is your thing and you've got plenty of room - it's the e-ticket ride.


Where have you seen them that low? On ebay they're going for more than retail because they're sold out at walthers.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

optronomega said:


> Where have you seen them that low? On ebay they're going for more than retail because they're sold out at walthers.


This one sold on Ebay for $818 recently....too rich for my blood.
-Art
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290646678609?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_659wt_1348


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here for $419

https://scaledstructures.com/display.cfm?p=50003&pid=20

$600 here.....

http://www.internethobbies.com/hehoopcocrki.html


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

My LHS just put another one up for bid on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heljan-Container-Crane-/180776949880?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a17255878#ht_756wt_1141
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THe price on them dropped quite a bit when they were first discontinued because not many people bought one at the full $750. This also came out right before the economy tanked so not many people had alot of spare change to afford a toy like that. Many retailers just sold them for what they could and a few of said retailers went out of business and just tried to get out with enough coin to cover final costs. Now they have not been made in about 5 or so years and now the price for them is starting to climb back to the origional selling price or higher. 

Personally I think it is neet but really how many of us are going to actually load or unload a stack train with a model laoder? how will you get the containers snaped into the cars or other containers? how about lifting a container that is snapped to another or to the inside of the car? it will lift the car right off the tracks. I realy dont feel like rerailing my cars constantly when I want to "unload" my containers.

Massey


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

it would probably be more for showing off than actually using it every time you wanted to load/unload a train.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids would love that thing.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Here for $419
> 
> https://scaledstructures.com/display.cfm?p=50003&pid=20
> 
> ...


Both out of stock on these websites as well. 


Not that I would have bought one for that amount anyway- hell, when you think about it- The price for this crane is the going price on a couple of *REALLY REALLY* nice locos or a even a few REALLY nice Steam Engines. 

I would venture to say that with the amount of stuff that I have currently and given the fact of buying wood to build my layout- the total cost of my layout with everything would probably come out to about $750...


Even though I want something like this for my layout- I am going to continue to look for lesser cost effective possibilities. Hopefully there will eventually be something on ebay.... maybe


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a luxury item for sure....If you had a really large layout with a big freight intermodal scene it would be perfect. Just about anything less and it would be overpowering. I've got some old model of an intermodal crane that isn't REALLY functional, but has some function. The clamshell opens and closes around containers and goes up/down with a crank. You can position the boom left/right, but you can't rotate the containers like that Heljan model. I think Kibri made the one I have (I'd rather have the non-functional Walther's model personally - It just looks better.)


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Kibri used to make one of those giant pier cranes that load and unload the ships. Great details and some movable parts but the cost was in the $500-$600 range. Beautiful model just like anything Kibri does but where are most of us going to put an HO scale crane that is almost 2' tall.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> but where are most of us going to put an HO scale crane that is almost 2' tall.
> 
> Massey


Not to mention the 6' long scale container ship LOL (just guessing on the 6' part)
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THe containership in HO scale will be about 8' long for something like the Hanjin Washington. Guys that build model ships do ships that big all the time. I have several that are about 4' long myself. You can buy hulls for the Iowa class battleships that are over 10' long. Let me tell you they make a really sweet looking model when they are finished.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be building a 3' long ore ship to go with an ore dock that I have been rumored to be receiving this x-mas. The dock will be at the end of a peninsula. I think I'll like building ship models.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Careful Scott building ships is addictive just like building train stuff. I have a pretty good clollection of tugs and other marine vessels now. All of them are R/C. I even have a container ship! it is 1:200 scale and that puts it about 4' long. it is close enough to fit with N scale equipment on a module or what not.

Massey

P.S. here is a linky to the ship

http://www.graupner.de/en/products/362de4c0-dbc9-4280-8282-a4c79d88cbfc/2071/product.aspx


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those RC boats are cool....my wife would kill me. At least with this I can call it train stuff 

I know I'll have the ore ship and at least a couple train barge tugs. Here's the plan for that level of the layout (This is on the other side of the basement in a 29x16 area) The blue area is the bay....


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking layout Scott.

My wife wanted me to build a vessel out of pine wood that was about 7' long and 36" wide... hinged deck and no superstructure... she said it could look just like a box and it would suit her needs... I got the picture... only one expensive hobby at a time!!

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Massey said:


> Nice looking layout Scott.
> 
> My wife wanted me to build a vessel out of pine wood that was about 7' long and 36" wide... hinged deck and no superstructure... she said it could look just like a box and it would suit her needs... I got the picture... only one expensive hobby at a time!!
> 
> Massey


Just so long as it can sustain loads of approximately the weight of 6 feet of dirt, right?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

exactly!!

Massey


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would kill to have a 29 X 16 area in my basement. 

I have enough room in my duplex house for a 4 X 8 and that is about it...

Eventually further down the road; and if everything goes right where me and my wife can build our own house, we will have various rooms that will be dedicated for certain things. One of those rooms will be a dedicated train room with a decent size layout. 


Back on topic though, I have seen some of the container cranes that are very inexpensive on ebay. Granted the Walthers piece would be nice. I may have to settle for something alot less expensive.... *sigh*


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> This one sold on Ebay for $818 recently....too rich for my blood.
> -Art
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290646678609?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_659wt_1348


Check this out. Two guys went for this auction big time starting at $917. Up to $1225 now. Pete


http://www.ebay.com/itm/29064667860...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_659wt_1348


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

hoscale37,
I'll make you cry, I'm hoping to be starting on my layout this coming summer. It's going to be HO 110' X 55' ... I've already got the DCC system and most of the track and turnouts for it already.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

NIMT said:


> hoscale37,
> I'll make you cry, I'm hoping to be starting on my layout this coming summer. It's going to be HO 110' X 55' ... I've already got the DCC system and most of the track and turnouts for it already.


O....M.....G......

*110' X 55' !!!!!! *

  

What is that... like one complete floor of your house? 

Geebus!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :worshippy:

I am officially... * NOT worthy *


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK. We have to have pictures of this one. Pete


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

hoscale37,
Technically it would be 2 floors of my house, but it will be in it's own building. This is an accumulation of many years of building layout after layout to get a feel for what I want! One of the initial track plans is on HERE..., Cabledawg is helping design it! Is it a little ambitious yea, but I like it!
I don't have a lot of engines or rolling stock, I put most all my money into getting the equipment end of the layout together.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

No wonder why your wife left you Sean.....just kidding 
-Art


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Um has anyone has of late built one of these? I don't like the bright orange and want to paint mine but there are lots of small parts and holes that need cleaning out and the directions are not that detailed. Has anyone built the peco 546 intermodal crane?
Heljan has a high priced one but its to big..


----------

